# XAMPP Mercury



## Nohh (1. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leute,

Ich hab nen kleinen Server mit ner Page also Apache, MySQL usw...

jetzt wollte ich einen Newsletter baun,
dennoch funktioniert das leider nicht!

Ich hab schon so einiges probiert mit dem smtp server usw usw...

habt ihr vielleicht eine Anleitung  - die wirklich hilft 

würde mich sehr bedanken

gruß

nohh


----------



## Maniac (1. Oktober 2008)

hast du den local auf einem webserver den du angemietet hast?


----------



## Klein0r (1. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiß muss man in der php.ini den smtp Server und Benutzer eintragen der genutzt werden soll um Mails zu verschicken. Das sollte aber dein Provider schon gemacht haben. Was liefert dir denn die Fehlermeldung?

EDIT: Ouh wir sind ja garnich im PHP-Bereich 
Na dann was anderes. Wie genau hast du es denn bisher schon versucht?

Achso und was du eventuell auch beachten solltest:


> XAMPP ist nicht für den Einsatz als Produktivsystem (z. B. als öffentlicher Webserver) gedacht, sondern für Entwickler, die möglichst schnell ein kompaktes Testsystem aufsetzen möchten. Dies erklärt auch die bewusst in Kauf genommenen Einschränkungen in Hinblick auf die Sicherheit von XAMPP.



lg


----------



## Nohh (1. Oktober 2008)

sers jungs,

die provider zeiten waren früher^^

ich meine den local^^

nunja ich hab dn smtp server konfiguriert undn nen neuen user erstellt pascal

mit pw : XXX 

dann im smtp server connections vom local erlaubt usw nach folgender anleitung:

http://www.zoe.vc/2008/mercury-mail-transport-system-fur-externe-mail-konfigurieren/


edit:
lauf der anleitung braucht man einen externen smtp server... 

es muss doch auch so gehen.

gruß


----------

